# Strange arrow flight-form issue?



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

...Sounds like your rest isn't set correctly causing the arrow to porpoise ... Do a search for walkback tuning :thumbs_up


----------



## Highsierrahunt (Sep 8, 2019)

NC stringpuller said:


> ...Sounds like your rest isn't set correctly causing the arrow to porpoise ... Do a search for walkback tuning :thumbs_up


Thanks! It was paper tuned at the shop, but not by me. I assume I would need to be the person actually shooting the bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

Your assumption is correct. The bow need to be tuned to the shooter and not for anyone else. Paper tuning can get you started, but you must take it from there to get the bow to tune 100% to you.

Besides walkback tuning, check out bare shaft tuning.

Boomer


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

check each arrow to make sure they are all indexed the same....if it was paper tuned dont move the rest . im assumeing it was paper tuned with a bare shaft. if all looks good then look at the rest not knowing what rest you have it may be making contact with a cable or the rest itself. hang the bow put a arrow on , then sight with your eye straight down the shaft .look to see if anything is gonna hit...im guessing but ill bet you are either putting the arrow in upside down or its making contact .


----------



## Highsierrahunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Boomer2094 said:


> Your assumption is correct. The bow need to be tuned to the shooter and not for anyone else. Paper tuning can get you started, but you must take it from there to get the bow to tune 100% to you.
> 
> Besides walkback tuning, check out bare shaft tuning.
> 
> Boomer


Will do, thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highsierrahunt (Sep 8, 2019)

mike 66 said:


> check each arrow to make sure they are all indexed the same....if it was paper tuned dont move the rest . im assumeing it was paper tuned with a bare shaft. if all looks good then look at the rest not knowing what rest you have it may be making contact with a cable or the rest itself. hang the bow put a arrow on , then sight with your eye straight down the shaft .look to see if anything is gonna hit...im guessing but ill bet you are either putting the arrow in upside down or its making contact .


It was paper tuned with stock vanes on GT Kinetic. Shooting with a QAD Ultrarest HDX, with AAE Max Hunter vanes. They are definitely on the taller side, could be some contact. What do you mean by upside down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

what rest got it a quad. ok each arrow is indexed the same??? if the arrow makes any contact its gonna fly funny the quad rest you need to keep the vain pointed up.inline with the string..not down..you should be able to see the vain if it gonna hit the cables. by doing what i said by hanging it and looking..


----------



## Highsierrahunt (Sep 8, 2019)

mike 66 said:


> what rest


QAD Ultrarest HDX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the logic is a nice bow but you gotta watch the cables they are close. if you see they will make contact then index each arrow the SAME to avoid hitting them


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look at post 8


----------



## Highsierrahunt (Sep 8, 2019)

mike 66 said:


> the logic is a nice bow but you gotta watch the cables they are close. if you see they will make contact then index each arrow the SAME to avoid hitting them


I assume by indexing you mean to turn the vanes to not contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep. :thumbs_up
Sometimes fletching contact can be hard to eyeball... Some use a dusting of baby powder on the vanes, take a shot and look for scuffs on the vanes... but I use lipstick. (If you've got a wife/lady friend don't do like me, and ask first.) :wink:


----------



## Highsierrahunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Awesome, I will give that a shot. Thanks a ton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Highsierrahunt said:


> I assume by indexing you mean to turn the vanes to not contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you want the cock vane UP inline with the string or just to one side for clearance and make them all perfect the same way to avoid contact.. that bow has a cable guard that flexes. and it can pulls towards the vanes. thats a great bow lancaster , and saunders make a indexing tool.it lets you get the nock perfect so each arrow is the same for excellent arrow flight. hope this helps


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Interestingly, everyone is talking about equipment... no one has mentioned form.

If your shooting form isn't consistent, your arrow flight won't be either. Can you share video from Anchor to the end of follow through?


----------



## Highsierrahunt (Sep 8, 2019)

I would totally post one up, but i worked on form a ton this weekend and it cleared up a to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

